# HughesNet outgoing server problem on iMac



## mamoose124 (Jun 4, 2009)

I have been using Intel/Windows computers sinse 1983. Just purchased an iMac and have installed my email at hughesnet to apple mail. I am receiving all my email from hughesnet on the apple but I can't send email out from the apple mail via hughesnet's outgoing server. I have entered the outgoing server descriptions correctly in apple mail but still no success. Any suggestions?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Did you make sure that you have the correct ports and login info? If so, you are going to need to call them and ask them what other settings you will need to adjust to talk with their servers.


----------



## mamoose124 (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. As it turned out, I simply reentered the information and it worked. Evidently, I mistyped my password between the incoming and outgoing server set up. Anyway, the second time was a charm.
Thanks again for your response.


----------

